# التنقية بالاوزون



## علاء المدرس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أهمية الأوزون .
يعمل الاوزون على تجديد نشاط خلايا المخ فهو قاتل للبكتيريا والفطريات والطفيليات والخلايا السرطانية وهو منشط للجهاز المناعي ويرفع من كفاءة وحيوية خلايا وأعضاء الجسم حيث يزيد نسبة الأكسجين المتاحة للخلايا, وهو يخفض الآلام ويهدئ الأعصاب ويساعد على إفراز الكثير من الأنزيمات المهمة لعمل خلايا الجسم, كما أن الأوزون يتعامل مع الخلايا غير الطبيعية كالخلايا السرطانية الخبيثة بأن يخترقها حيث لا يحتوي جدارها على إنزيمات خاصة موجودة في الخلايا الطبيعية ويؤكسدها ويشل فاعليتها فيمنع حدوث التطورات المرضية ويبقى على حياة المريض.
بيستعمل غاز الأوزون في تعقيم مياه الشرب بشكل واسع , ومن المعروف أنه أسرع 3200 مرة من الكلور في قتل البكتريا والفيروسات والمايكروبات ولا يحدث آثاراً جانبية على الإطلاق مثل الآثار المرافقة لاستخدامات كيماويات التعقيم مثل الكلور.
وحالياً تتم الآلاف من مشاريع تنقية وتعقيم مياه الشرب باستخدام غازالأوزون .
وربما سائل يسأل هل له آية آثار جانبية ؟
ان غاز الاوزون تتوقف آثاره الجانبية فقط عند استنشاقه مباشرة لأنه في هذه الحالة يسبب تهيجاً للشعب الهوائية.

والاوزون غاز أزرق اللون يذوب في الماء وله رائحة النظافة ، ويتكون من ثلاث 

ذرات اوكسجين O3 ويتولد في الجو نتيجة تأثير الاشعة فوق البنفسجية او شحنات 

البرق على الاوكسجين النقي في طبقات الجو العليا.

عند تناول الماء المعالج بالاوزون فانه يقوم بالفعاليات التالية في جسم الانسان: 


1 ـ يمنع فعالية العوامل الممرضة ويزيد من فعالية جهاز المناعة عند الانسان. 

2 - ينقي الدم ويقوم بتنظيف الاوعية الدموية .

3 ـ يسرع التئام الجروح و يقلل من الالتهابات .

4 ـ يمنع تشكل الجلطة الدموية وأمراض الشرايين وينشط الخلايا الدماغية .

5 ـ يؤكسد المواد السامة في الجسم.حيث تلتصق الذرة الثالثة ل O3 وتصبح O2
اوكسجين نقي . 
6 ـ يمنع الاصابة بالامراض المعوية و يمنع الاصابة بالكثير من الامراض والالتهابات.

7- واخيرا : شرب الماء الذي يحتوي على الأوزون يساعد على معالجة قرحة 

المعدة، اضطراب الهضم وبعض التهابات المريء أو البلعوم والتهابات الفم. 

اذن الاوزون له فوائدة ولا تحصى لا تعد .....!!!

مبدأ التعقيم بالأوزون:

الأوزون عبارة عن الأكسجين المكون من ثلاث ذرات O3. وهو يتشكل في الطبقة العلويا من الغلاف الجوي بسبب خفة وزنه ، يمتص الأوزون الأشعة فوق البنفسجية في الطبقة العلوية من الغلاف الجوي وهذا ما يحمينا من الإشعاعات الشمسية المؤذية.
ينتج الأوزون عملياً بواسطة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية UV كما اوضحنا سابقا أو بواسطة تمرير الهواء على حقل كهربائي عالي التوتر High Voltage Discharge كما يفعل البرق بالاوكسحين النقي في الطبقات الجو العليا .
الأوزون مادة مؤكسدة قوية حيث يتفكك الأوزون وتتحرر منه ذرة من الأكسجين الوليد O وهو ذو قدرة أكسدة عالية جدا حيث تلتصق بالملوثات وتبصبح نظيفة وصالحة و نقية ً، لذلك يعتبر الأوزون من أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية .
يبقى الأوزون فعالاً في الماء لفترات طويلة وبالتالي يحافظ على الماء معقماً لفترات طويلة في الخزانات والتمديدات وفي زجاجات مياه الشرب.
مساوئ التعقيم بالأوزون:
- الأوزون يتفكك بسرعة كبيرة ولا يمكن الاحتفاظ به أكثر من ساعة،
لذلك لا يمكن تخزين الأوزون، ولكن يتم توليده في الموقع ويستخدم فور تحضيره.
استخدامات الأوزون في معالجة المياه:
يستخدم الأوزون في مجالات متعددة لمعالجة المياه أهمها:
• تعقيم مياه الشرب .
• تعقيم مياه العبوات المخصصة للبيع. 
• تعقيم المياه الصناعات الغذائية. 
• تعقيم وأكسدة مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي. 
• تعقيم ماء أحواض السباحة. 
• أكسدة بعض المواد العضوية في الماء والتخفيف من الطعم والرائحة واللون في الماء. يصنع الأوزون من خلال تمرير الهواء الجاف النقي الخالي من الرطوب بواسطة مضخة هواء او بواسطة اسطوانة غاز الاوكسجين المسال النقي وبعدها يمرر الى جهاز مولد الأوزون فنحصل على غاز الاوزون ويمر في الخزان من الحديد غير القابل للصدأ مصنوعة من الاستانلس ستيل وهذه الخزانات تحتوي على زعانف داخلها لتدوير الماء وخلطه مع الأوزون لمدة عشرة دقائق ليتشبع بالاوزون والعملية مهمة لإعطاء الفرصة للأوزون ليتفاعل مع الكيماويات العضوية الموجودة بالماء وأكسدتها إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء .

ما هى الأمراض التى يعالجها الأوزون ؟ 
حيث أن الأوزون يعمل على مستوى خلايا الجسم فان الحالات المرضية التى يعالجها كثيرة وفى تخصصات مختلفة ومن الممكن استعماله علاوة على طرق العلاج التقليدى كعامل إضافى فعال أو يستعمل وحده فى الحالات التى لا يكون هناك جدوى من العلاج التقليدى أو ضرر آثاره الجانبية. 
ومن أهم الحالات المرضية التى يعالجها هى:- 
- بعض الأمراض الفيروسية مثل الالتهاب الكبدى الفيروسى , والايدز. 
- بعض الأمراض الناشئة عن اضطراب فى المناعة أو التمثيل الغذائى فى الجسم مثل الأمراض الروماتيزمية والروماتويد. 
- بعض أمراض القلب والشرايين مثل الذبحة الصدرية وقصور الدورة الدموية فى الأطراف وزيادة الكوليسترول فى الدم . 
- بعض الأمراض البكتيرية مثل قروح والتهابات الجلد والقدم السكرى . 
- بعض أمراض الحساسية مثل الربو الشعبى والاكزيما . 
- بعض الأمراض الطفيلية مثل الملاريا وديدان الإسكارس . 
- بعض الأورام الخبيثة مثل أورام المبيض والدم . 
- علاج ومنع الأثار الجانبية للعلاج الكيماوى. 
- علاج الحروق . 
ومن المهم معرفة أن الأوزون له دور فعال فى علاج حالات التوتر والإجهاد والإنهاك المصاحب للحياة العصرية بأعبائها مع التعرض للكثير من ملوثات البيئة , كما أن له استعمالات متعددة فى مجال التجميل وإنقاص الوزن .بالاضافة إلى ذلك فان من المعروف أن الأوزون الطبى يحسن أداء الرياضيين إلى مستوى رائع . 


واستخدامات الجهاز المبتكر عديدة منها: حفظ الطعام، حيث يقتل البكتيريا المترسبة عليه مما يحافظ عليه لفترات أطول، كما يستخدم لغسل الفاكهة والخضروات واللحوم بماء يحتوي على "الأوزون" فتظل طازجة حتى وإن ظلت فترات طويلة خارج الثلاجة بعد ذلك، فضلا عن استخدامه في تعقيم مياه الشرب، وتنقية الهواء في السيارة أو في الحمامات والغرف السيئة التهوية والمغلقة لفترات طويلة


----------



## صناعي1 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات استاذ علاء


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا أخي علي الشرح الوافي عن الاوزون وياريت لو عندك فكرة عن كيفية توليد الاوزون لغرض تعقيم مياه الشرب
في نفس الوقت اي لغرض الصناعة تعطينا فكرة عنها
وفقنا الله وأياكم


----------



## ع ـبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ويجزاك خير


----------



## safa aldin (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جميل محمد حمد (19 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية _أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك _اللهم أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------

